# Ifor's Kit



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Ive received a lot of stuff over the last week which Ive attempted to photo as it arrived, many thanks to all who sent the gear, although a lot of the stuff promised hasn't arrived yet. However due to work commitments and swmbo giving me decorating duties, along with the **** weather Im holding on to it all for a short while.

My free time wasn't helped by this

http://www.northwichguardian.co.uk/news/5043682.Sir_John_Deane_s_student_killed_in_crash/

My cousin was the driver in this RTA, which has also put a hold on my free time.

Pics etc will follow in due course

Mark

Here's the stuff thats arrived. As you can see a lot of the stuff that was offered isn't
here yet.

If you have sent a package and it isn't shown here please let me know.

Many thanks to you all

Mark

Reflection Perfection









Scotch









Dom @ Dodo









Anonymous: Big Ells (edit)









Cueball


















Anonymous AJC347 (edit)









Flaming Dragon









Anonymous









Whizzer









ADS2K









Anonymous Richard123 (edit)









Deeg









BJarvis2785









Silverback









NCD









NCD, You may notice one of the bottles is missing......................



























Arrived last week but only just remembered to update, Thanks Ronnie




























And this arrived today, no name on package but I think its from ChrisC ??





































Ill organise it all and get a 'group' pic as soon as it all gets here

Mark


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

did you get my package yet mark?
so sorry to hear of your loss mate that is shocking news. thought are with you and your family


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Updated

Mark


----------



## T25DOC (Jan 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the RTA fella - hope your cousin is ok and the death of her friend/passenger is something she copes as best as she can with...feel for anyone in these circumstances.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

S**t mate, I never saw this post....

Sorry to hear about the crash, I hope your cousin gets well soon....

:thumb:


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Can one of the mods please linky this thread to the original

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=156742

for those that may miss it

Thanks

Mark


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

SH*T.. sorry Mark, been so busy i completely forgot about sending something.

I'll get on the case tonight and will send along with that DVI cable i mentioned in the other thread.

I've got Red Mist here that's only had a couple of sprays worth used - i'll bundle that in with some other stuff 

Aplogies again...


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Glad it arrived ok :thumb: and sorry about your news.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i forgot all about sending the nattys wax.will get it off to him tomorrow or monday.


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

I never received the address to post the stuff?


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

Well done all, it's great to see how many people have chipped in here!!


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

If you p.m me the address i have a couple of used buckets that i no longer use i will get them sent out as soon as i get home from the rig.
Sorry to hear about the RTA hope your Cousin is ok


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

banditbarron said:


> I never received the address to post the stuff?


Thanks Bandit

PM Sent :thumb:

Mark


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Wondered why you was getting all of this. Was wondering if you was being cheeky and asked for donations. Read the other thread.... nice idea with the donations

BTW: Sorry to hear about the accident


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Sory to here off your loss bud local lad here, send me your address will get some bits out to you


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

noticed the other thread has been closed..... PM me an address...... I have LOADS of MFs I could send out (not much compared to what you havem but every little helps :thumb

edit: he'll soon have the biggest collection than all of DW combined


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Need more people like mwbpsx (and those who donated)...... Seems like the world is full of knobheads. Good to know for evey 100 idiots we find etc, there's at least 1 decent human being.......

Very touching. Keep up the work. and make sure you get an "overall" shot of the products

BTW: My collection:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=121061

No doubt he'll soon "beat" me


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the accident I've been driving past it every day looks like they'll be missed by many judging by the number of flowers and tributes left.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

The poor passenger was a good friend of my daughters and the passengers boyfriend is the son of my wifes school friend.


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Shinyvec said:


> The poor passenger was a good friend of my daughters and the passengers boyfriend is the son of my wifes school friend.


Small World 

Mark


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Got your PM

I'll see what I have

I'll send some MFs, think I have a spare wheel brush lying around... Will see what product I have remaining. May have some Megs shampoo.

In fact, I have a "tesco cleaning kit" my mother got me. Was gonna just use the MFs out of it. I'll probably ship that over 

edit: if empty bottle are ok, I may send my Surfex one (1l bottle i think. Although I have a 5L bottle now. May drop some in it, and he can dilute )


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

did my wheel brush and stuff not turn up?


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

I'll be posting mine this week, just got so much on at the mo. I have the stuff ready to pack and post though :thumb:


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Deano said:


> did my wheel brush and stuff not turn up?


Not yet Dean 

Mark


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I am only seeing this now for the first time.. Amazing stuff guys!!!.. Is there anything else that he would really like that he has not got (and dont say a tub of Vintage) 
What size of shirt would he wear as we at OCD-NI would like to get him his own "crew" polo shirt that he can wear when "on the job"!!!

As asked I will now leave off his name and have official crew member instead!!
Ordered on Friday so should have it by next weekend and will post asap!


----------



## richard123 (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi Mark

I posted mine yesterday,sorry it was late but its been a bit chaotic at the minute.

rich


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

mwbpsx said:


> Not yet Dean
> 
> Mark


bloody royal mail! i'll stick some more in the post.:thumb:


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Deano said:


> bloody royal mail! i'll stick some more in the post.:thumb:


Luckily  you are the first one thats gone missing. I was about to start looking for a shiney RM van :lol:

Thanks again Dean

Mark


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> I am only seeing this now for the first time.. Amazing stuff guys!!!.. Is there anything else that he would really like that he has not got (and dont say a tub of Vintage)
> What size of shirt would he wear as we at OCD-NI would like to get him his own "crew" polo shirt that he can wear when "on the job"!!!
> 
> This one I'll get his name printed on it as well!!


You have a PM mate

Mark


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Another anonymous delivery today, pic added to first post

Thanks

Mark


----------



## richard123 (Aug 21, 2007)

hi mate 

the parcel that arrived today was from me. never thought to put my name on it :wall:


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

richard123 said:


> hi mate
> 
> the parcel that arrived today was from me. never thought to put my name on it :wall:


Edited :thumb:

Thanks Rich

Mark


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

Mark, i've posted a package off today 1st class so you will hopefully get it on Monday.
I sealed it up before remembering to pop a note in there saying who it was from, but you'll know it's from me because i've thrown in that DVI > HDMI cable i mentioned on the other thread :thumb:


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

bjarvis2785 said:


> Mark, i've posted a package off today 1st class so you will hopefully get it on Monday.
> I sealed it up before remembering to pop a note in there saying who it was from, but you'll know it's from me because i've thrown in that DVI > HDMI cable i mentioned on the other thread :thumb:


Thanks bud

Ill be able to watch dodgy footy on the telly now lol

Whats the postage costs, Ill sort u out :thumb:

Mark


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

mwbpsx said:


> Thanks bud
> 
> Ill be able to watch dodgy footy on the telly now lol
> 
> ...


Don't worry about the postage mate. :thumbs:

i couldn't remember what lenght you needed but I think that one I sent is 2m. Hopefully it'll be alright for you.


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Just found this thread. If you pm me your address I have some megs nxt shampoo he can have aswell. Still bout third full.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

just boxed up a few items.... will get it sent Monday


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

bjarvis2785 said:


> Don't worry about the postage mate. :thumbs:
> 
> i couldn't remember what lenght you needed but I think that one I sent is 2m. Hopefully it'll be alright for you.


Arrived this morning :thumb:

Ill post the pic later

Mark

PS Thanks for the lead:thumb:


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Got the addy cheers. 

Bit less in the megs than I thought but I've got a couple of other things I'll throw in and get it sent away on Monday.


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Just got back to stn. Will post the pic in the morning :thumb:


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

What a lovely thing to do for someone, good on ya matey 

I will have a look around the shed tommorow, see if I can find anything to pass on to a fellow detailing enthusiast :thumb:


Chris


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Chris_4536 said:


> What a lovely thing to do for someone, good on ya matey
> 
> I will have a look around the shed tommorow, see if I can find anything to pass on to a fellow detailing enthusiast :thumb:
> 
> Chris


Ta Bud

Mark


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

bjarvis2785 said:


> Don't worry about the postage mate. :thumbs:
> 
> i couldn't remember what lenght you needed but I think that one I sent is 2m. Hopefully it'll be alright for you.


I haven't forgotten to post, I'll do it tomorrow when I'm at home :thumb:

Mark


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Wel Ive just got my first response from a supplier. Can I thank you all for your contributions, especially blondie from swissvax who is entering into the spirit of the thread and is actually sending something

btw if you send full tubs I wont tell anyone lol

Thanks Blondie XX

Mark

BTW if you note a hint of sarcasm towards the traders it was .....................................intentional


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> Has my package arrived (i forgot to include anything saying it was from me)
> 
> It had:
> 
> ...


no bud not arrived as yet

Mark


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

sorry Rhys........defo not arrived

Mark


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> Well that sucks, i have some other crap i was going to send but judging by the response you had in the original thread i didn't send it all as you looked to be a bit overloaded.
> 
> Let me know if it hasn't arrived by saturday and i'll send the few other bits i kept back.


Looked like being overloaded hence me closing the thread......however...??

Mark


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

was busy Monday so didn't get chance to send this...... remembered about it yesterday. Will let you know as soon as I've sent it!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

just a wee note the polo-shirt arrived today so i will have it in the post tomorrow for him hope he likes it..


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Pics Updated :thumb:

Thanks all

Mark


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Parcel today from NCD, 

Pics posted

Thanks again

Mark


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Updated

Many thanks

Mark


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

nice to see he has a great collection now and yes the last one was me.think he as enough airfreshners now


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

chrisc said:


> nice to see he has a great collection now and yes the last one was me.think he as enough airfreshners now


Well Im off work back end of next week, and it doesnt look as if the rest is coming, so Ill try and get all the kit out for the big pic and get Ifor across to present it to him.

Many thanks again

Mark


----------

